# Unexpected error occurrs for Wireless connection



## dmarietx (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am running windows 7 on a presario desktop. I can connect using a wired connection, but I am trying to set up a wireless connection using a USB adaptor and the system will not detect a wireless connection. Trying to set up a connection manually results in an "unexpected error occurred" message.

I have tried 2 wifi adaptors with the same results and two different routers. My laptop using Windows 7 connects wirelessly to the network just fine. Here is the IPconfig/ all screenshot:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Admin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Asher-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-54-F9-78-EF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6941:3bd2:5c9d:f08f%11(Deprecated)

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64(Deprecated)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 25, 2010 6:30:10 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 26, 2010 6:34:01 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Admin>

I have also attached device manager and xirrus wifi screenshots. Under device properties, Belkin USB adapter says the device is working properly.

Any suggestions?
Thanks!!


----------



## dmarietx (Jul 24, 2010)

sorry for second post, I have attached better screen shot images....


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Please disable any Firewalls for now.

From the troublesome computer verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> switch to Classic View then Admin Tools=> Services: 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation


----------



## dmarietx (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 2xg,
Thanks for taking the time to reply.
I have checked all those settings, and all are started. My virus and firewalls are off. Still no wireless connection.
Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try adding your computer to your network again by following the instructions from this link.

Are you by any chance using a 3rd party wireless connection manager using your Belkin's wireless adapter?


----------

